# Outdoors in socal



## azroc909 (Dec 10, 2015)

I've always loved the outdoors from fishing, hunting, hiking etc... You name it. Keeps me sorta healthy lol. Outdoor with nature has always been a stress releaver and my alone time with God enjoying his creation. Eveytime you go out you don't know what you'll find or see or come across with. Here are some pictures of some of those adventures.
If you have pictures you would like to share post them.

Aphonopelma Eutylenum (California Ebony)


----------



## azroc909 (Dec 10, 2015)

Sunrise


----------



## Smokehound714 (Dec 10, 2015)

Looks like you visit some of my spots


----------



## azroc909 (Dec 15, 2015)

Mammoth in woods



Trout


----------



## Toxoderidae (Dec 16, 2015)

azroc909 said:


> View attachment 140757
> 
> 
> Mammoth in woods
> ...


Thank god you saved that fish from drowning!


----------



## azroc909 (Dec 26, 2015)

Hiking in the snow
Mt Baldy


----------

